# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Tài liệu dao côn cho điêu khắc (conical flat cutter for engraving)

## Nam CNC

Dao phay ngón và dao cầu em không dám bàn, chỉ có món dao côn cho điêu khắc post lên cho anh em biết.







       góc thoát dao cắt ( clearance angles ) với kinh nghiệm của em thì, với đồng thau 25 -30 độ là đủ , nhôm, sắt 30 độ , sáp nữ trang 35-40 độ, gỗ 40 độ... còn lớn hơn nữa em không dám vì như thế thân dao mõng và yếu.

----------

anhcos, CKD, ducduy9104, hung1706, Mr.L, nhatson, suu_tam, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, tiểu ngư nhi, vuthanh

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

bác cho e hỏi nếu muốn mài dao thì dùng dao cũ loại nào là ok nhất

----------


## Nam CNC

dao cũ loại nào Ok nhất thì em không biết , có thể cán dao gãy của nhật chẳng hạn , anh em rất thích mua , nhưng em thì chơi cán dao gãy của mấy con dao phay ngón em mua ngoài tạ uyên xài cũng được , cắt vài chục con dấu thì gãy mũi , như thế thì cũng quá tuyệt rồi.


Về mài dao thì phải có máy mài chuyên dụng , không có thì kể như không cách gì mài được.

Máy thì có TQ , taiwan , 2nd japan , 2nd germany , em thì đang xài con 2nd germany

TQ tầm 8.5tr đầy đủ đồ chơi , vertex taiwan thì 1300USD , còn 2nd japan rất vô chừng nhưng không dưới 10tr , mà nếu có anh em chuyên nghiệp hốt hết khỏi trả giá , còn 2nd germany thì chịu khó lên ebay chắc có.

có máy nhưng em chưa thấy bất cứ ai chỉ dẫn hay có video mài dao nào trên mạng cả , cũng có 1 số video anh em Đông Phương phía bắc chỉ mài dao khi bán máy mài , nhưng em chỉ xem được 1 đoạn ngắn và tắt luôn vì cách mài không đúng và chỉ làm hư dao.

chỉ có 1 cách duy nhất để mài dao là chịu khó nghiên cứu chi tiết con dao rồi tìm ra cách mài để ra được các góc cạnh đó thôi. Xin lỗi cách mài dao của em là em tự nghĩ ra , tự nghĩ nó là bí quyết của em nên em không chỉ dẫn được.

----------

anhcos, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## anhcos

Cán dao gãy thì giữ lại, sau này mài thành dao gì đó mà dùng. hơi buồn nhưng mà hộp dao gãy của mình cũng được vài chục cái rồi. 
Mài dao như trên mà bằng tay thì không dám rồi, ít ra phải có cái máy. Miềng đang làm 1 cái, phần cơ đã xong, chỉ còn phần điện và chương trình nữa thôi.

----------


## anhcos

Nam cho mình hỏi, con dao này cái cutting edge nó là dải phẳng chứ không phải là mép của phần côn. Phần côn thì bên ít bên nhiều, có phải khi mài nó cái góc côn xoắn nhỏ dần (mình không có từ nào cho chính xác)?

----------


## Nam CNC

gần như nó là 1 đường thẳng của mép côn , vì nếu nó là 1 dãi phẳng có góc cắt như nhau thì như vậy nó sẽ thốn sống dao và gãy liền cái mũi bé tẹo . Tiếng ăn vào phôi ù ù , chuẩn thì tiếng ăn dao rất nhẹ , phoi bay ra ào ào.  Cách em mài thì nó ra góc côn thẳng luôn chứ không xoắn.

----------


## hoctap256

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
bài này hay cả #1 và cả các # còn lại (y)

----------


## Nam CNC

là gì chú Trường đọc không hiểu được , chú viết cứ như mấy nhóc teen ấy ??? nghe đồn chú có video chỉ mài dao đúng không ? mài dao chú học tập này đứng nhất rồi ấy.

----------


## hoctap256

> là gì chú Trường đọc không hiểu được , chú viết cứ như mấy nhóc teen ấy ??? nghe đồn chú có video chỉ mài dao đúng không ? mài dao chú học tập này đứng nhất rồi ấy.


 :Big Grin:  mỗi bài viết trong 1 thớt đều có đánh số thứ tự  anh không để ý à :3. 
em chỉ học mót mài dào thôi ........ mua 2 con dao 
1 con để ngắm 1 con để dùng, dùng chán rồi thì phải mài lại cho nó sắc và ngồi ngắm cái con còn lại mài cho nó giống  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Mặt cắt ngang đầu côn của dao thấy nó thế này:


Vậy dao loại này mài từ dao hình trụ như thế này được không Nam:
Mài côn --> Mài 1/2 -> Mài vát mũi cắt --> Mài vát côn --> Mài mũi nhọn.

----------


## Nam CNC

quy trình mài mũi của anh là đúng rồi đó , nhưng hình anh vẽ thể hiện như vậy con dao đã sai rồi , như hình thì lưỡi cắt cắt 1 lần và cạnh cao thứ 2 phang 1 lần nữa , mà cạnh thứ 2 đâu có lưỡi cắt.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks Nam nhé, phải sửa lại thế này:


Còn mấy con endmill thì sao Nam, thông số hình học và cách mài lại (ở đáy dao và cả me), làm thêm thread mới đê.

----------


## Nam CNC

end mill có máy chuyên dụng mới mài được , không biết cách mài, có video của Nhat son từng post máy mài dao end mill rồi.

----------


## CKD

Theo em thì phải thế này mới đúng  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

vẽ rất dễ mài rất khó , sao ra góc độ , góc cắt , đồng tâm , 1 nghệ thuật đỉnh cao à hehehehe.

----------


## hoctap256

trong gia công phi kim 
dao càng sắc càng cứng và góc thoát lớn  thì cắt , khắc càng ngọt. 
Thể hiện rõ điều này khi khắc than điện cực graphite, chất sừng  ( cừng , mịn, dễ vỡ, phoi tơi ) loại  vật liệu rất hại dao. nếu dao sắc thì nét nhỏ không bị vỡ còn dao cùn sẽ bị vỡ nét với những sản phẩm có nét nhỏ.
còn gia công kim loại thì không thể mài con dao giống như phi kim được
dao gia công kim loại sẽ có  góc cắt góc tỳ và góc thoát phoi........... nói chung làm nghề nào ăn nghề ý... phải trả qua khó khăn miệt mài mới có thành quả  :Big Grin: 

ảnh đi mượn  :Big Grin: 

Đang mát mẻ chém gió ....... sai chỗ nào mời các bác gạch thoải mái  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> dao cũ loại nào Ok nhất thì em không biết , có thể cán dao gãy của nhật chẳng hạn , anh em rất thích mua , nhưng em thì chơi cán dao gãy của mấy con dao phay ngón em mua ngoài tạ uyên xài cũng được , cắt vài chục con dấu thì gãy mũi , như thế thì cũng quá tuyệt rồi.
> 
> 
> Về mài dao thì phải có máy mài chuyên dụng , không có thì kể như không cách gì mài được.
> 
> Máy thì có TQ , taiwan , 2nd japan , 2nd germany , em thì đang xài con 2nd germany
> 
> TQ tầm 8.5tr đầy đủ đồ chơi , vertex taiwan thì 1300USD , còn 2nd japan rất vô chừng nhưng không dưới 10tr , mà nếu có anh em chuyên nghiệp hốt hết khỏi trả giá , còn 2nd germany thì chịu khó lên ebay chắc có.
> 
> ...


BÁC chia sẻ jay là nhiệt tình rùi...(ai lại giám được voi đòi 2 bà tưng...)
Bác Nam cho e hỏi luôn nhé,máy mài tq thì không bàn rùi,còn nếu muốn mua máy japan...thì nên chú trọng vào yếu tố nào bác có thể chia sẻ thêm được không ah?

----------


## Nam CNC

em chẳng biết nói sao chỉ biết nói 1 câu mấy cái máy japan hay germany thì chính xác hơn mấy cái TQ 1 bậc rất lớn. dao thì cần chính xác cao , mà cái máy mài ra con dao cùi bắp thì kể như sản phẩm cùi bắp theo.

----------

tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

vâng ..e cám ơn bác Nam

----------


## thuhanoi

Một số hình ảnh thực tế cho các bác dể hình dung

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ona

----------


## Nam CNC

dao anh mài hả anh thuhanoi ??? mài thế là quá đỉnh luôn rồi , em bì không kịp rồi. Mũi ấy kích thước bao nhiêu vậy anh ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> dao anh mài hả anh thuhanoi ??? mài thế là quá đỉnh luôn rồi , em bì không kịp rồi. Mũi ấy kích thước bao nhiêu vậy anh ?


Hehe, dao mua đó, đã mài được mô. Mà khó nhất là khống chế được chính xác kích thước mũi. 
Dao này mình mới mài nè 15 độ 0.4 - vừa mới mài xong, mai test trên gỗ xem như thế nào  :Big Grin: 



hi, về hình dáng thì ok nhưng có đúng không, nói chung nó rất khó chính xác.
ĐỊnh mài cái 0.1 nhưng cái mũi nó rời ra mất

----------


## Nam CNC

anh cứ thử đi , nhưng em biết chắc phay không ngon , khói bay nghi ngút. Anh tự mò ra cách mài như thế là quá dữ luôn ấy.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu không phải là những con dao đặc biệt , chuyên dụng cho chính mình thì em thấy mua dao mài sẵn của TQ có lợi hơn rất nhiều , giá quá rẻ cho 1 con dao , thời gian đứng máy mài đó làm việc khác còn hiệu quả hơn. Em mài 1 con mất cả 45 phút - 1 tiếng cho 1 con dao .

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình ngâm cứu kỹ mấy bài viết của mấy bác ở trên nên hy vọng chạy được đó bác Nam  :Big Grin:  . Cho bác xem cái chỗ này để bác bắt mạch  :Big Grin: 

Đang lo ngại cái này va vào phôi

----------


## emptyhb

Em đang thắc mắc chỗ: cái gọi là tip ở phía đầu nếu hình cầu sẽ ngon hơn chứ? sao không bác nào mài kiểu đó đi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

bác nghỉ răng bác mài cầu được mũi 0.2 hay 0.1 không ? 

phay trên gỗ mũi 0.2 thẳng hay cầu không phân biệt rõ ràng được , nhưng trên sáp nữ trang là thấy hậu quả ngay, ngày trước chưa leo lên level cao nên đè banh mắt ra cố mài cầu mũi 0.1 , thỉnh thoảng thành công sản phẩm tuyệt vời ,còn không đè ra mài tiếp , cái khó nhất chẳng cách gì biết được chính xác cãi mũi ấy bao nhiêu , có chăng kinh nghiệm nhìn riết rồi đoán.


Nhưng anh Thuhanoi có thể xác định được ngay và luôn , anh dùng cái kính của anh soi lên , chơi cây thước kẹp xịn loại số mở ra khoảng hở bao nhiêu rồi so sánh sẽ biết được chính xác 90%.


--Cái quan trọng nhất về dao đó chính là chính xác về kích thước , góc độ ( cái này tự mài thì khó như mò kim đáy biển , nói chung cũng có cách ...... nhưng bí mật )
--thứ 2 đó chính là độ đồng tâm
-- thứ 3 dao phải có lưỡi cắt và góc thoát dao ( chuẩn thì lưỡi cắt phải cao hơn sóng dao )

sau mấy cái trên thì mới đạt được bước 1 trong việc tạo ra 1 sản phẩm cao cấp

---- tiếp theo thì phải có 1 cái máy cực chuẩn
---- 1 spindle cực xịn 
---- Chiến lược đi dao tối ưu cho 1 sản phẩm.


em nói tới đây vậy thôi chứ mỗi người có 1 cách riêng , khó có cái gì là đúng hết tất cả. Em đổ xăng cho các bác đua xe hơi nhiều rồi đó.

----------

Khoa C3, thuhanoi

----------


## Khoa C3

Nghe các cụ đàm đạo em khiếp vía, đek muốn làm gì nữa, nghỉ chơi cnc thôi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> nếu không phải là những con dao đặc biệt , chuyên dụng cho chính mình thì em thấy mua dao mài sẵn của TQ có lợi hơn rất nhiều , giá quá rẻ cho 1 con dao , thời gian đứng máy mài đó làm việc khác còn hiệu quả hơn. Em mài 1 con mất cả 45 phút - 1 tiếng cho 1 con dao .


Ở ĐN muốn tự do vọc vạch thì phải làm được cái này, mua đâu có dể bác Nam. Đang tiến hành mua cái ESC của máy bay mô hình về cho cái Kavo chạy đây (thấy có khả thi nhưng cũng ngóng kinh nghiệm từ mấy bác đi trước). Hiện chưa thấy bác nào dùng như vậy cả  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoctap256

dao mài quá thô 
lưỡi cắt không phẳng....... > dao không bền , cắt không đẹp , không ngọt !
cần nâng cấp mật độ nhám của đá mài !
bác nhìn lại con dao mua 20k/con  để làm mẫu

----------


## hoahong102

híc như bác NAM sờ pín nói. dao tầu rẻ, ngon hơn mài trong những việc thông thường...híc với như cầu bình thường cứ là mua dao tầu là ok nhất
mình "mượn" được hộp dao khắc gỗ tầu của ông C3 khắc nhôm khắc đồng tẹt, dao 0,3 muốn 0,2 thì mài đi một tý
mài dao 0.1 -0.3 do được chính xác là phải có đồ nghề cực xịn. dao 0.15 với 0.1 đo được bằng thước kẹp cũng khó lắm...
dao tầu 20k/con..... mài dao phải mua phôi rồi công mài => tốn hơn,.... nhưng mà nếu có time có cán gẫy cũng nên nghịch....nhớ hồi vô sài gòn học nghề lão anlongan bắt mình mài dao 1mm mà mài mất cả tiếng

----------


## CKD

> Ở ĐN muốn tự do vọc vạch thì phải làm được cái này, mua đâu có dể bác Nam. Đang tiến hành mua cái ESC của máy bay mô hình về cho cái Kavo chạy đây (thấy có khả thi nhưng cũng ngóng kinh nghiệm từ mấy bác đi trước). Hiện chưa thấy bác nào dùng như vậy cả


Em có ESC nhưng không có Kavo nên chẵng thử được.

----------


## Nam CNC

À thì ra chú Hoahong có liên quan đến chú alongan , chú alongan và chú Tiểu Ngư Nhi đang cạnh tranh với em online , vậy thì lòng vòng nhiều chú vào sài gòn tâm sư học đạo , sắm máy nhảy vào cái mảng cắt dấu này quá ..... Chà phải suy nghĩ lại chiến lược  HOHOHO vui quá , cả năm rưỡi nay cưỡi ngựa xem hoa , giờ phải đua ngựa đây. Đôi lúc hời hợt , biết khắc dấu cnc hơn 10 năm , lúc ấy nhảy ra thị trường là bá chủ rồi cũng nên .


Anh Thuhanoi , nghe đâu con kavo mini đó nó là 3 pha không đồng bộ xài áp thấp thôi , anh dùng cái ESC chắc có lẽ là không xong , cái ESC xài cho động cơ lõi nam châm.

----------


## solero

> nếu không phải là những con dao đặc biệt , chuyên dụng cho chính mình thì em thấy mua dao mài sẵn của TQ có lợi hơn rất nhiều , giá quá rẻ cho 1 con dao , thời gian đứng máy mài đó làm việc khác còn hiệu quả hơn. Em mài 1 con mất cả 45 phút - 1 tiếng cho 1 con dao .


Mua ứ chịu được đâu. Công đục gỗ rẻ như bán điện ý, dao thì đắt 50-70k/con.

Em này sau 1 năm phục vụ. Giờ em ấy vẫn phục vụ tốt những chỗ dưới 10mm chạy 12m/p

Em mài dao này chưa đến 2 phút/1 con. Chạy gỗ phoi ra tơi tả không thành mùn (trừ gỗ loại siêu xơ như gù hương...)

----------


## hoahong102

em vào là mua dây chuyền làm đế, học luôn làm khuôn để giầy, lúc đó anlongan làm ở của hàng của Anh bán công nghệ làm đế, của hàng trên Lê đại hành, có 5 máy chạy dấu tơi tả luôn, ngày chắc vài chục con, mà em ko học làm dấu nên mới có vụ hỏi kinh nghiệm bác đó

----------


## hoahong102

có cái clip này mới xem anh em nghiên cứu và tham khảo này

----------

duonghoang, Nam CNC, nhatson, Ona, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

Công nhận cha Tây mài dao siêu lụi luôn , cắt thì vẫn ok nhưng không chính xác biên dạng thôi.

----------


## hoahong102

hướng dẫn mài dao của deckel
click to view





Hâm mộ cái deckel S0 mà chưa có duyên, cái U2  của chị na thấy bạn mua 8tr dùng nhanh xuống cấp, dự là chế một cái máy mài dựa trên thiết kế này mà giờ mới có vốn là cái máy mài 2 đá hai đầu Japan chắc phải mua cái cobo xy mini rồi chế tiếp

----------

anhcos, son_heinz, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

canh me mà mua hàng 2nd japan , chứ chế không ngon đâu. 


cho hỏi cái máy china nó xuống cấp ra sao ? nó hay bị hư hỏng cái gì ? theo mình hiểu thì chỉ mài thôi thì làm sao xuống cấp nhanh được. Chỉ lo độ runout của cái máy thôi.

----------


## son_heinz

Có vẻ như bí quyết của bác Nam có liên quan tới cái máy 5 trục có trục xoay. Như bác ấy có nói mấu chốt của nó chính là điểm Z0 không được lệch khỏi cái điểm 0 khó xác định đó.
Ở đây cũng vậy. Theo quan sát thì em thấy con dao khắc có 2 góc côn. Góc côn phía lưỡi cắt có góc lớn hơn, còn góc côn phía lưng lưỡi cắt có góc nhỏ hơn. Mấu chốt nằm ở chỗ định vị chính xác tâm 2góc côn này. Chính là đỉnh mũi cắt phải trùng tâm cán dao
Việc mài cái mũi qua các bước dễ làm cái tâm đó không còn nằm đúng chỗ của nó. Nó làm hỏng luôn con dao chứ đừng nói không ngon, vì lúc này mọi thông số của con dao lúc này là sai bét. Moij thứ nó tạo ra sẽ cũng sai bét, VD  muốn khắc 1 điểm tròn có kích thuớc 0.3mm với mũi khắc 0.2mm thì cái mũi lệch tâm 0.1mm nó sẽ vẽ ra cái hình sai cao độ, sai kích thuóc đường cắt nên khác hoàn toàn thứ mình cần và lúc này khắc noá kêu là đã đành.
Chưa biết sai đúng ra sao, chờ các bác gạch đá tiếp.

----------


## hoahong102

cái u2 xài ít bữa thấy xộc xệch, vẫn mài  ok cũng khá ngọt nhưng  collet ko còn độ mút êm ái, xoay nghiêng góc ko còn xác định được liệu có chính xác ko(vì bản thân cái vòng chia độ cũng bị xoay),...nói túm lại là dơ dão, kiểu đặc trưng khi dùng đồ china được ít bữa

----------

Nam CNC

----------

